# me pidió que no se lo dijésemos a nadie



## juliapoz

Hi everyone!
I wonder if you could lend me a hand. I had to translate a sentence yesterday: Me pidió que no se lo dijésemos      a nadie
and suddenly I realised I had problems to do so. If I say: he asked me not to tell anybody, that means: me pidió que no se lo dijera a nadie, but the problem is the sentence in Spanish is in the plura: "dijésemos" (no "dijera"). 
Can somebody tell me how to translate that sentence in a correct way?

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## inib

Complicated. The English infinitive form does not allow us to clarify the fact that he only said it to me, but he was referring to all of us. You might have to change the verb to one that is used more commonly with the subjunctive eg: He required of me that we not tell anybody. But it sounds awfully stiff to me. I bet an American can give you a better answer - they love the subjuntive!


----------



## juliapoz

Hi Inib!

Thanks so much for your answer. I feel relief to know that it is even difficult for you. I made the sentence up for my students and the problem is that I didn't even know how to translate it properly!!!! my God!!! 

The thing is that, can I translate that sentence, both in the singular and in the plural ( refering to me and the other people?), the same as happens with "you" which is both for singular and plural?

thanks so much!!! for your great help!!!


----------



## ribran

inib said:


> I bet an American can give you a better answer - they love the subjunctive!



You know we do, Inib!

How about, "He asked that we not tell anybody"? Does that work, Julia?


----------



## juliapoz

ribran said:


> You know we do, Inib!
> 
> How about, "He asked that we not tell anybody"? Does that work, Julia?




Dear Ribran,

Thanks so much! to both of you for your great help! 
then, if I follow that rule, the following sentence: me pidió que ella no se lo dijese a nadie, would be like this?: he asked me that she not tell anybody? Am I right?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## inib

ribran said:


> You know we do, Inib!
> 
> How about, "He asked that we not tell anybody"? Does that work, Julia?


But it doesn't mention the fact that he asked ME in particular. Are you happy with _He asked me that we not tell anybody, _Ribran? I suppose it's correct, but I can't help it sounding foreign to my ears.


----------



## horsewishr

juliapoz said:


> . . .  if I follow that rule, the following sentence: me pidió que ella no se lo dijese a nadie, would be like this?: he asked me that she not tell anybody? Am I right?



There's something strange about the phrase, but I can't put my finger on it. Does it sound natural in Spanish?  Para mí suena más natural decir _He asked me to make sure that she didn't tell anyone._  (Me pidió que asegurara que ella no se lo dijera a nadie. ???????? )


----------



## juliapoz

Thanks so much horsewishr!!!
Thanks to you all for such fast answers!!!!


----------



## Elraro

juliapoz said:


> Hi everyone!
> I wonder if you could lend me a hand. I had to translate a sentence yesterday: Me pidió que no se lo dijésemos a nadie
> and suddenly I realised I had problems to do so. If I say: he asked me not to tell anybody, that means: me pidió que no se lo dijera a nadie, but the problem is the sentence in Spanish is in the plura: "dijésemos" (no "dijera").
> Can somebody tell me how to translate that sentence in a correct way?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!



So I'm a member of a group of people, someone calls, I pick up the phone. The guy on the phone tells me something and asks me to keep it among us (the group). So I tell the group what that guy has just told me and I add...

He asked me that we tell nobody about it.
He asked me that we reveal it to nobody.
He asked that we should not tell anyone about it.
He said that we should not tell it to anyone.
He said that we keep it among us. 

he requested that we tell nobody about it.


----------



## horsewishr

Elraro said:


> So I'm a member of a group of people, someone calls, I pick up the phone. The guy on the phone tells me something and asks me to keep it among us (the group). So I tell the group what that guy has just told me and I add...
> 
> He asked me that we tell nobody about it.
> He asked me that we reveal it to nobody.
> He asked that we should not tell anyone about it.
> He said that we should not tell it to anyone.
> He said that we keep it among us.
> 
> he requested that we tell nobody about it.



I'm sorry to disagree, but to me all of those statements sound very unnatural.  The closest would be "He said that we should not tell it to anyone," but it would be more natural to say _He said that we shouldn't tell anyone_. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## WyomingSue

How about if we change the verb a bit:  "He told me that we shouldn't tell anyone."


----------



## inib

horsewishr said:


> I'm sorry to disagree, but to me all of those statements sound very unnatural. The closest would be "He said that we should not tell it to anyone," but it would be more natural to say _He said that we shouldn't tell anyone_. At least in my neck of the woods.


Again, we are missing the point that he addressed ME. I prefer your suggestion in post #7


----------



## roanheads

Perhaps referring to a secret -- me pidió que no se lo dijéramos a nadie---he /she asked me that (as a group ) we should not tell it to anyone.


----------



## inib

roanheads said:


> Perhaps referring to a secret -- me pidió que no se lo dijéramos a nadie---he /she asked me that (as a group ) we should not tell (it to) anyone.


That's my favourite version so far, maybe without the "it to". As a true Brit, I feel more comfortable wedging in  "should" than with the subjunctive. I'm learning from other forum members, but I'm still not sure just how many and which English verbs admit/require the subjunctive.


----------



## k-in-sc

I would say "He asked me that we not tell anyone."


----------



## gringuitoloco

k-in-sc said:


> I would say "He asked me that we not tell anyone."


That's exactly what I was going to say. This seems to be the best choice.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

I'd make a suggestion.  The translation of this type of sentence from Spanish to English or from English to Spanish requires some changes. 

In common spoken English I would say- "He asked us not to tell anyone.   

"que" is used much more often in Spanish than in English,  so the literal translation, while it might be correct grammar, is not correct in normal English conversation, where "that" is often optional as in this current sentence construction.


----------



## gringuitoloco

Bigote Blanco said:


> I'd make a suggestion.  The translation of this type of sentence from Spanish to English or from English to Spanish requires some changes.
> 
> In common spoken English I would say- "He asked us not to tell anyone.
> 
> "que" is used much more often in Spanish than in English,  so the literal translation, while it might be correct grammar, is not correct in normal English conversation, where "that" is often optional as in this current sentence construction.



It is necessary in order to keep the translation. He didn't ask "us." He asked "me." And what he asked me was that "we" not tell anyone.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Gringuito,

I'll stand with my suggestion to Spanish speakers trying to learn English.

Mary asked me to call her.  Mary ask me that I call her. "that" is optional and often left out in English. 

He asked "me that we"  is, as I stated correct grammar. But, "me that we" in many translations  "us", if "me" is part of "we".


----------



## gringuitoloco

Perhaps "He asked of me..."
But I still think it is common enough. I would most certainly use it.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, to me that's unquestionably the best way to say it.


----------



## JCA-

Bigote Blanco said:


> I'd make a suggestion.  The translation of this type of sentence from Spanish to English or from English to Spanish requires some changes.
> 
> In common spoken English I would say- "He asked us not to tell anyone.
> 
> "que" is used much more often in Spanish than in English,  so the literal translation, while it might be correct grammar, is not correct in normal English conversation, where "that" is often optional as in this current sentence construction.


 


Bigote Blanco said:


> Gringuito,
> 
> I'll stand with my suggestion to Spanish speakers trying to learn English.
> 
> Mary asked me to call her.  Mary ask me that I call her. "that" is optional and often left out in English.
> 
> He asked "me that we"  is, as I stated correct grammar. But, "me that we" in many translations  "us", if "me" is part of "we".



I agree with you. That's what speakers of any language want, when they put some questions about other language; they want to know how would you normally say and they don't want over-elaborate translations. It's like I've said in other forums when I find far-fetched translations from other languages ​​into Spanish. It is my philosophy too (by the way, I accept corrections of this sentence if you have some)


Pienso igual que tú. Cuando personas que hablan un idioma hacen preguntas como estas sobre otro idioma, lo que quieren es saber cómo se diría normalmente y no buscan traducciones rebuscadas. Es lo mismo que yo he dicho en otros foros cuando encuentro traducciones poco creíbles de otros idiomas al español. Es mi filosofía


----------



## Wandering JJ

JCA- said:


> I agree with you. That's what speakers of any language want, when they put some questions about other language; they want to know how would you normally say and they don't want over-elaborate translations. It's like I've said in other forums when I find far-fetched translations from other languages ​​into Spanish. It is my philosophy too (by the way, I accept corrections of this sentence if you have some)
> 
> 
> Pienso igual que tú. Cuando personas que hablan un idioma hacen preguntas como estas sobre otro idioma, lo que quieren es saber cómo se diría normalmente y no buscan traducciones rebuscadas. Es lo mismo que yo he dicho en otros foros cuando encuentro traducciones poco creíbles de otros idiomas al español. Es mi filosofía



Normally I would agree with you and Bigote Blanco. However, on this occasion, Juliapoz (presumably a language teacher) was asking for a very specific translation to help explain the structure to her students with emphasis on the fact that _he cautioned *me* that *we* shouldn't tell anyone. _Hence the length of the thread!


----------



## JCA-

Wandering JJ said:


> Normally I would agree with you and Bigote Blanco. However, on this occasion, Juliapoz (presumably a language teacher) was asking for a very specific translation to help explain the structure to her students with emphasis on the fact that _he cautioned *me* that *we* shouldn't tell anyone. _Hence the length of the thread!



All right, I would agree with you: she was asking for a very specific translation to help explain the structure to her students, but it is possible a simple translation of a very specific matter (for me, as simple as possible). Isn't it?. 
Now, your translation "he *cautioned *me that we shouldn't tell anyone" find I very well! 
I suggest you we should tell everyone!


----------



## Wandering JJ

JCA- said:


> All right, I would agree with you: she was asking for a very specific translation to help explain the structure to her students, but it is possible a simple translation of a very specific matter (for me, as simple as possible). Isn't it?.
> Now, your translation "he *cautioned *me that we shouldn't tell anyone" find I very well!
> I suggest you we should tell everyone!


Thank you, JCA-. I appreciate your input.
Un saludo.


----------



## roanheads

k-in-sc said:


> I would say "He asked me that we not tell anyone."



Hi K,
To me that would translate to the present subjunctive rather than the imperfect past in this thread.
Me pidió que no se lo diga a nadie.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, the subjunctive is the same in the present and the past. And remember that it's supposed to be "we not tell," not "I'."


----------



## luo.mai

To sum up: 

The precise translation of the original sentence would be: "He asked me that we not tell anyone."
  In real English usage, such a fine distinction as to whom among us was asked would not normally be made; one would probably hear: "He asked that we we not tell anyone," or "He asked us not to tell anyone."


----------



## roanheads

k-in-sc said:


> No, the subjunctive is the same in the present and the past. And remember that it's supposed to be "we not tell," not "I'."


Hi K,
I take yout point, but as you know Spanish has several subjunctive tenses to which we can translate the  English subjunctive ,which may be a matter of opinion to which Spanish tense we translate an English subjunctive example. Also, in fact, an English subjunctive has also a continuous tense form and a passive voice form, all of which we rarely use.
At least in BE we naturally ( it appears ) often use " may ","might" and " should" to imply subjunctiveness ( horrible word ) in a Spanish to English translation and I get the impression that these words are not popular in AE referring to the subjunctive. Can you give us your " take " on this point.?

Saludos.


----------



## luo.mai

roanheads said:


> At least in BE we naturally ( it appears ) often use " may ","might" and " should" to imply subjunctiveness ( horrible word ) in a Spanish to English translation and I get the impression that these words are not popular in AE referring to the subjunctive. Can you give us your " take " on this point.?


We Americans also use modals quite often where Spanish would use the subjunctive:

I was hoping he might help.
He hoped we wouldn't tell anyone.

But I don't see any of the modals being very useful in translating the sentence given in this thread. "He asked that we should not tell anyone" (as someone suggested earlier) sounds quite awkward, and "He told us we shouldn't tell anyone," while a valid sentence, has a different meaning altogether (He said: "You shouldn't tell anyone" vs. "Please don't tell anyone").


----------



## roanheads

luo.mai said:


> We Americans also use modals quite often where Spanish would use the subjunctive:
> 
> I was hoping he might help.
> He hoped we wouldn't tell anyone.
> 
> But I don't see any of the modals being very useful in translating the sentence given in this thread. "He asked that we should not tell anyone" (as someone suggested earlier) sounds quite awkward, and "He told us we shouldn't tell anyone," while a valid sentence, has a different meaning altogether (He said: "You shouldn't tell anyone" vs. "Please don't tell anyone").



Hi luo.mai,

Perhaps we are interpreting the Spanish sentence differently. I see " me pidió" as making a request, a mild exhortation, into which " should " fits into the translation just nicely, also making your two last examples project a similar meaning. The use of a bare English subjunctive usually sounds strange in my ears !

Saludos.


----------



## Wandering JJ

luo.mai said:


> We Americans also use modals quite often where Spanish would use the subjunctive:
> 
> I was hoping he might help.
> He hoped we wouldn't tell anyone.
> 
> But I don't see any of the modals being very useful in translating the sentence given in this thread. "He asked that we should not tell anyone" (as someone suggested earlier) sounds quite awkward, and "He told us we shouldn't tell anyone," while a valid sentence, has a different meaning altogether (He said: "You shouldn't tell anyone" vs. "Please don't tell anyone").



Hi, luo.mai,

For interest, the options you suggest without the use of 'should' sound strange in Br.E. - almost Shakesperean.

Let's not forget that 'pedir' may also be translated as 'to beg', which fits in quite well here: 'He begged me that we shouldn't tell anyone' or, in A.E. 'He begged me that we not tell anyone' - the latter still sounds weird to me, but I accept the difference in usage.


----------



## luo.mai

roanheads said:


> Perhaps we are interpreting the Spanish sentence differently. I see " me pidió" as making a request, a mild exhortation, into which " should " fits into the translation just nicely, also making your two last examples project *a similar meaning*. The use of a bare English subjunctive usually sounds strange in my ears!


"Me pidió que no se lo dijésemos a nadie." --> "Me dijo: '(Por favor) no se lo digáis a nadie.'" --> "He said to me: '(Please) don't tell anyone.'"

Sure, this has a _similar_ meaning to "He said to me: 'You shouldn't tell anyone,'" but I think it would be too loosey-goosey to translate them as the same thing.

As to the bare English subjunctive usually sounding strange in your ears, I can understand. We definitely don't use it very often, and it generally sounds quite formal—many Americans are (sadly) unaware that the subjunctive even exists—and in the real world, we'd be much more likely to say something like, "He asked us not to tell anyone," or "He said we can't tell anyone." However, given the task of translating the original sentence faithfully (particularly in the context of a grammar lesson), I would have to go with "He asked me that we not tell anyone," then explain to the student that native speakers would usually find a different way to say this.

 Come to think of it, the request in English almost certainly would have been ambiguous with regard to singular vs plural "you": "(Please) don't tell anyone." (If we had an American southerner saying, "Don't y'all go tellin' anybody," then that would indicate plural). So, unless we're dealing with a particular dialect of English, we'd see no reason to distinguish between "He asked us not to tell anyone" and "He asked _me_ that _we_ not tell anyone," and we would certainly prefer the former.


----------



## roanheads

Hi luo,
Singular or plural is irrelevant to the use of " should", in which we can, perhaps,. gracefully beg to differ.    
Saludos.


----------



## luo.mai

roanheads said:


> Singular or plural is irrelevant to the use of " should"


 That's quite true. I was simply thinking that, in regular speech (as opposed to the specific translation exercise presented by the original poster), the whole question of should, subjunctive, etc. would be moot, as we'd probably just say "He asked us not to tell anyone."

In any case, I certainly do respect your right as a Scot to speak differently than I do.


----------



## luo.mai

inib said:


> I would like to know if your suggestion: "_He asked me that we not tell anyone." _is an everyday phrase or something that you would only use in an unusual circumstance.


As I (an American) was saying to roanheads, I would only use that phrase in an unusual circumstance (such as the translation exercise given here).


----------



## k-in-sc

It still sounds perfectly fine to me. It's what you would say when telling the others what he said. To me "should" doesn't mean quite the same thing. We have a subjunctive and this is what it's for.


----------

